# My coop



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Ok my coop is big like six foot tall and four feet wide. They have a huge yard and they are housed with goats but there fine with it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, we need some pics. Let us know if you're having a problem posting them.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, we need some pics. Let us know if you're having a problem posting them.


Ok nut my coop is a little dirty right now cuz i mean i have 20 chickens sleeping in there and the top i cleaned three days ago so yeah. I will post pictures in just a moment.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Please excuse the pich fork in the door i have a rooster who is a jerk.







p


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Hard to clean house if you have a rooster attacking you. At least he respects the pitch fork.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL Hard to clean house if you have a rooster attacking you. At least he respects the pitch fork.


Yeah as soon as he see it he backs off


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Ok my coop is big like six foot tall and four feet wide. They have a huge yard and they are housed with goats but there fine with it.


U are like me.. posting so
Many posts everyday


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> U are like me.. posting so
> Many posts everyday


Ehh, not really she's only got 14 discussions..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ehh, not really she's only got 14 discussions..


Ok but in one day?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ok but in one day?


It's what the forum is for, so talk away. There is no charge for making X number of statements.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's what the forum is for, so talk away. There is no charge for making X number of statements.


Yeah I know I bet I’m annoying making so many posts


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

What kind of goats do you have? We have TN fainting goats.

@Chick named small fri


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hencackle said:


> What kind of goats do you have? We have TN fainting goats.
> 
> @Chick named small fri


Oh no the fainting goats? 😂 I've seen and heard a lot about that breed. They faint and stiffen up when you scare em.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think she got them because she knew I wanted some when I still lived in TN. At least one of us have them.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Its a wonderful breed. Moonshine, my wether, always has the stiffest, wooden legs I have seen. He can’t jump up on a log to save his life. He is a sweetheart. Jobu and Heidi faint or stiffen up easily. The rest exhibit myotonia, but those 3 are the best. Fainters don’t test fences either and have good parasite resistance. I used to have Kikos also. I really enjoyed them, but the fainters are hands down my favorite.

Robin, you should had some when you still lived in TN.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I like fainting goats but mine are milk goat and something else i can't remember right now mix.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hencackle said:


> Its a wonderful breed. Moonshine, my wether, always has the stiffest, wooden legs I have seen. He can’t jump up on a log to save his life. He is a sweetheart. Jobu and Heidi faint or stiffen up easily. The rest exhibit myotonia, but those 3 are the best. Fainters don’t test fences either and have good parasite resistance. I used to have Kikos also. I really enjoyed them, but the fainters are hands down my favorite.
> 
> Robin, you should had some when you still lived in TN.


I know. It just seems like stuff kept getting in the way when I was looking at them.


----------

